# kitchenaid cover



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I have some extra material from my kitchen curtains so I'd like to make a cover for my kitchenaid mixer. Can anyone point me in the right direction to find an online pattern? Thanks!


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

http://craftandfabriclinks.com/appliance_covers/mixer_cover_pattern.html

http://sewing.about.com/library/weekly/n011801b.htm


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

What I did is I took the length, width and height of the machine and made a stiff box-type cover. I used a very stiff interfacing to line the fabric. The open topped box just sits over it and is very pretty.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Thank you heather & Ardie. Now all I need is a rainy day.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

I made one for mine too. Found some really cute fabric covered with recipes and berries. Sandwiched it, lined it and used this to practice a grid technique that I wanted to muck about with. Boringggggg! LOL I won't do that again!

It's so easy you don't need a pattern. I just measured the height and width and cut two Barn Door shapes(flat bottom and rounded top) and sewed those to a flat rectangle the lenght of the mixer so you have a long dome. I put a handle on the top too so it's easy to just grab and lift off. This takes up the least amount of room on my counter top.

Anyone that wants sketches just e-mail me. I am sooo bad at explaining stuff! Blush!!! LQ


----------



## hunter gatherer (Dec 6, 2002)

Am I the only one that gazes upon my Kitchenaid as a thing of beauty and would never dream of covering it up?!


----------

